# Wismec RXGEN3



## Sim (23/2/18)

So I ended up buying Wismec RXGEN3, I have only had 10 drags max out of it so far due to the flavor I purchased it has a funny taste something Cuban Cigar(VGOD). Unfortunately they dont have sample vapors to try flavors.

Negatives
-So far flavors(Twist has Tobacco flavor which doesnt have after taste or does not have sweetened taste)
- Mouth piece is too big, can one buy a separate mouth piece which is slightly closed?

Can I use Twist flavors with Wismec, sales guy told me Twisp flavors too thin might leak, any truth to this?

Please dont tell me how bad Wimsec is, I already bought wont help.

Thanks


----------



## Silver (23/2/18)

Welcome to the forum @Sim

Sounds to me like you need to just try out various juices to find what you like

Maybe take a visit to a vape store and try out various juices before you buy. I know several stores that have samplers set up for you to taste.

It can take a while to find a few winners because each person's taste is different. The juice journey can be long but it is fun. Id say if you really like 1 out of every 10 you try then you are doing well!


----------



## Sim (23/2/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Sim
> 
> Sounds to me like you need to just try out various juices to find what you like
> 
> ...



Thanks, I already like Twisp Flavor(Signature Tobacco) can it be used with Wismec, will it not leak or cause issues? 
Smaller mouth piece? Twisp mouth piece slightly closed, which makes it comfortable to pull. 

Thanks


----------



## Silver (23/2/18)

Sim said:


> Thanks, I already like Twisp Flavor(Signature Tobacco) can it be used with Wismec, will it not leak or cause issues?
> Smaller mouth piece? Twisp mouth piece slightly closed, which makes it comfortable to pull.
> 
> Thanks



Hi @Sim 
The original Twisp juices were quite thin with a higher PG content. I think they still are but i believe they have brought out juices with more VG in them (ie thicker). Check on the bottle if it is mentioned. 

You can try it out and see. If it leaks a bit then you know its too thin. I am not familiar with your device.

As for the mouthpiece, if it takes a 510 driptip then you can put any 510 driptip on it and find one that is a bit narrower. Best bet is to post a picture of the device for us. And maybe someone can advise.


----------



## zadiac (23/2/18)

Sim said:


> So I ended up buying Wismec RXGEN3, I have only had 10 drags max out of it so far due to the flavor I purchased it has a funny taste something Cuban Cigar(VGOD). Unfortunately they dont have sample vapors to try flavors.
> 
> Negatives
> -So far flavors(Twist has Tobacco flavor which doesnt have after taste or does not have sweetened taste)
> ...



Hi @Sim 

Your post is a bit confusing. You bought a Wismec RX Gen 3, which is a mod, not an atomizer. The mod only provides the power to the atomizer. Which atomizer are you using with the mod?


----------



## Sim (23/2/18)

zadiac said:


> Hi @Sim
> 
> Your post is a bit confusing. You bought a Wismec RX Gen 3, which is a mod, not an atomizer. The mod only provides the power to the atomizer. Which atomizer are you using with the mod?



Pictures


----------



## zadiac (23/2/18)

Sim said:


> Pictures
> View attachment 123531
> View attachment 123532



I can't quite make out what atomizer is on the mod (the atomizer is where you put your juice in). If you can take off the top cap and let us see what build is in there, then we can provide you with more info and help.


----------



## Vino1718 (23/2/18)

What tank is that?


----------



## zadiac (23/2/18)

Vino1718 said:


> What tank is tank is that?



That tank is tank looks like an RDTA....lol


----------



## BumbleBee (23/2/18)

zadiac said:


> I can't quite make out what atomizer is on the mod (the atomizer is where you put your juice in). If you can take off the top cap and let us see what build is in there, then we can provide you with more info and help.



The Gen3 comes in kit form with the GNome sub ohm tank.


----------



## Vino1718 (23/2/18)

zadiac said:


> That tank is tank looks like an RDTA....lol



Lol. Oops. Think this Morpheus gave me brain freeze.


----------



## zadiac (23/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Gen3 comes in kit form with the GNome sub ohm tank.



Yes, I know, but without us knowing what he uses on the mod and what build it is, our help to him will be limited.


----------



## zadiac (23/2/18)

Vino1718 said:


> Lol. Oops. Think this Morpheus gave me brain freeze.



Hahaha......all good


----------



## Vino1718 (23/2/18)

zadiac said:


> Yes, I know, but without us knowing what he uses on the mod and what build it is, our help to him will be limited.


Don't sub ohm mean that it's using commercial coils? 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (23/2/18)

Vino1718 said:


> Don't sub ohm mean that it's using commercial coils?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



No, sub ohm means lower than 1.0ohms. Doen't matter if using commercial or DIY coils.


----------



## Vino1718 (23/2/18)

zadiac said:


> No, sub ohm means lower than 1.0ohms. Doen't matter if using commercial or DIY coils.


Ah ok. Thanks. Learnt something new. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

